# Puppy Coat, Arghhh!!!!!



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just need breeder & owner opinion on the Puppy coat change. As a groomer I always thought that about 9 months was the start of change on up to about 12 months & then it settles down. In a Poodle book I was reading I believe it is more like 14 months that Poodle coats change. Why then is my Toy/Mini changing coat starting at 21 wks through 23 wks was a major change of puppy fuzz, matting up from combing in the am to mats in the pm so 2x daily combing out the little mats that form. Now she is in her 24 wks & I scissored down her legs & that seemed to help BUT I do have 3 area's of holes- both her thighs the hair just pulled out like cat hair & around the hocks & then one front leg inside elbow area. These hair patches have screwed up my July groom showing but at least Louisa will have good practice in a stressful environment & I will have good practice as well. I hope she keeps her hair for September show. It is growing back in BUT is this normal for that puppy coat to just mat so fast, pluck out easily & at this age?? Is this a stage 1 of change & then there are more changes to come? 

Any ideas on growing coat?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My handler, Chrystal Murray, recommended Coat Handler conditioner, diluted according to directions. When you rinse, you leave more in than you remove. Crown Royal 3 is also fantastic. Dilute and mist onto problem mats. Particularly good if you zap the matted, misted area with the dryer and brush. Mats just come apart very easily.

She also recommended between shows, after Quincy is thoroughly bathed and conditioned, drizzle this: 2 tbsp coat oil, 1 Tbsp Coat Handler and very hot tap water that has been blended with a hand mixer over the coat and do not rinse. It will make the dog very oily, but the coat will not mat. If you are trying to prep for a competition, it might work to save the coat, eliminate mats and keep you from going crazy. If he sleeps in your bed or gets on upholstered furniture, you will want to use less oil and cover things with old blankets or towels.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I do have Coat Hanlder conditioner & used it on my Spoo. I went 10 days without a bath & only 1 comb session so I did use the CH on him & left it in to get out the small mats. Now I am bathing him weekly & I am trying to figure out what combo will work the best for the grooming competition. CH left the coat too soft & didn't hold well but that was not my intent anyway. I am using a Terxturizer shampoo right now with a Volume/Texturizer conditioner & that is working really well with holding the coat.

The Puppy coat I am working on went through a 3 wk transition & now seems to be not matting up like it was. Lucky for me because the holes need to be filled in that were created from this most recent change of coat. I am trying the same on her as my Spoo to see if the coat won't be too soft.


----------

